# Kindle Fire rumor: three models for Christmas



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://bgr.com/2013/07/09/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2013-exclusive/

Believe them if you want to. Nothing shocking, so they might well be true. The middle seven inch HD model might interest me.

My apologies if this has already been posted and I missed it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of the Fires. I can't picture the placement of the buttons. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

That's nice.

My first generation Fire is still going strong.  So no plans to replace.

Nice to know that when I do have to replace it, the rumored next generation will be lighter.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

In addition, there is this, with a few more details:

http://bgr.com/2013/07/30/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2-specs-exclusive/#more-945966

Just remember, at this point nothing has been confirmed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . it sounds like the 'non HD' Fire is going to be more like the current 7" HD Fire, the new HD7 is going to be more like the current HD8.9 (except for size) and the new HD8.9 will add features.  And all will be sleeker, slimmer, and lighter.

Anyone hear anything about new eInk devices?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://bgr.com/2013/07/09/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2013-exclusive/
> 
> My apologies if this has already been posted and I missed it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


I posted a news link a while back in a sale thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,157202.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems a fair topic for a thread of its own, though. 

Claw's link does seem to have some further details from the "Droid Guy" one: http://thedroidguy.com/2013/07/metal-amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2-to-arrive-in-august/


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I will wait a bit to see if the current FireHD 8.9" goes on sale. I am always one generation behind anyway.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyone hear anything about new eInk devices?


That's the one I want to hear about myself. Haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

A rear facing camera might pull me in.. all the other changes would be appreciated but not quite enough, even better placement of the on off function.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> A rear facing camera might pull me in.. all the other changes would be appreciated but not quite enough, even better placement of the on off function.


See, and the presence or absense of cameras makes no difference to me one way or the other.  I also don't have any problem with the buttons (though an actual charging light would be nice) but do think the devices, as they presently exist, are a bit bulky when placed in comparison to what else is out there. A LOT of people are likely to see that as a significant drawback so if they're making them a bit sleeker, that sounds good.

Still, though, I don't see me replacing mine. I have 3 tablets now -- an HD7, and HD8.9, and a Xoom. I don't use any of them enough to upgrade unless I have something specific to do with the others. I really only need ONE, to be honest.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like some good update features, especially the screen specs and the lighter weight, but as much as I use my HD8.9 I don't think it's enough to make me buy the newer version with my current device less than four months old. Even my HD7 hasn't made it to it's first birthday yet.

So, even if the speculation turns out to be true, I can't see me updating - looks like I'll be skipping a generation.

I'd also like to know if there's any news on the horizon with the e-ink models - though the PW is pretty near perfect, I'm sure the whizz kids at Amazon can come up with something else to entice us....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I'd also like to know if there's any news on the horizon with the e-ink models - though the PW is pretty near perfect, I'm sure the whizz kids at Amazon can come up with something else to entice us....


Me too. 

My exercise in pure speculation with no basis for anything (AKA WAG


Spoiler



Wild Ass Guess


) is that there will be a new model that at least has the sound capabilities.

I think they stopped selling the DX a couple of years ago because it was more expensive and they just weren't selling well. But they were NOT sold out.

I think they kept selling the Keyboard model, even after the introduction of the Touch and the Paperwhite, because it WAS selling well. But at some point they had stopped manufacturing them so eventually, they did, legitimately, sell out. No more to be had at any price. 

Problem: The Keyboard was the only model that had sound.  What to do? Well, they pulled the DX out of mothballs and put it back up for sale, reduced the price even (and reduced it further just last week) because it _has sound_.

Conclusion: they will release a new kindle model with sound this fall.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The K Touch has sound, but it's not loud.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> The K Touch has sound, but it's not loud.


But it's no longer for sale.  My point is, once the Keyboard sold out, they didn't have a model to sell new to a customer that had sound -- until they pulled the DX out of mothballs. And I'm certain they have limited quantities of them. _That_ is why I think it's very possible any new eInk device this fall will have sound.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> _That_ is why I think it's very possible any new eInk device this fall will have sound.


I tend to agree with Ann on this point, since Amazon now owns Audiobooks. Unless the choose to only keep the Fire with sound pushing sales of the item over the e-ink.

I sold my K-Touch, but the re-purchased a used one because it had more memory to use as a backup to the cloud, and also because of the sound.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Arguably now that Amazon owns Audible, they have an interest in getting rid of any features that might dissuade people from purchasing audio books. It might be in Amazon's best interest to quietly let the text to speech ability fade away. Presumably they'll want to keep the ability to listen to Audible books, though with the limited memory on new eink readers I suspect few people use them for Audible books. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A little more information about the rumored new Fire for Christmas, the new info is mostly about the Basic model. It looks similar to the current Fire HD.

Remember, these are not official, though the website seems pretty confident of their source.

http://bgr.com/2013/08/09/amazon-kindle-fire-3-specs-exclusive/

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just saw this on QVC and came running here to see if there are any rumors.

http://www.qvc.com/Kindle-Fire-HD-7-16GB-or-32GB-WiFi-Tablet-w-Charger,-Case-And-Earbuds.product.E225046.html?sc=E225046-24HR&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-1-_-E225046&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/e/46/e225046.001?$uslarge$

I guess one could speculate that Amazon is using QVC to clear out stock. Which leads to the possibility of an immanent announcement.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

HSN also was selling the 8.9 in Fire. If these rumors are true, it would probably convince me to buy one of the new 8.9 in Fires. I love my Nexus 7 (2012 version), hate that danged carousel on the Fire but recently played with an 8.9 in Nook HD and love the size!!! Waiting patiently (not!   ) for the official word!

Susie


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Meh I don't even think about the stupid carousel. It's just there. I go through apps or books or whatever when I want to access something.


----------

